
Why Are Vendors Annoyed by this IAP Thing? - mikecane
http://quatermain.tumblr.com/post/3345687143/why-are-vendors-annoyed-by-this-iap-thing
======
zaphar
Apple obviously doesn't look at the AppStore as a MarketPlace. They view it
purely as a convenience value add for the IOs. Every move they make indicates
that they don't mind people filling holes in their product offerings just so
long as they aren't attempting to fill that hole themselves.

If you base your business on the iOS platform then you only have a business
for as long as Apple doesn't want that business for itself.

------
ebtalley
whats the deal with all the dashes in the content? made it nigh unreadable.

~~~
jpschorr
Are you using chrome?

It could be this bug:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=65941>

~~~
jarin
It works fine on Chrome 9 for Mac.

